# Not a bad quote



## paulgot (Jun 22, 2003)

Me: 33 - 5 yrs ncd
Her: 29 - 5 yrs ncd
Car: R33 gtst
Parked: main road
Alarm: Cat 1
Insurance: Full comp (protected)

Liverpool Vic: wouldnt quote
Adrian Flux: £1325 
Elephant.co.uk : £1225
A-Plan: £1049


----------



## Mr "C" (Oct 12, 2003)

*insurance quote's*

Well my R32 GTR cost's me (34,5yrs ncd,cat1 toad) £525 fully comp
from tesco!


----------



## boab (Aug 23, 2003)

norwich union direct (29, 6yrs ncd, cat1, tracker, clean license) £662 fully comp


----------



## paulgot (Jun 22, 2003)

Only problem with my insurance is that I live in Burnley and don't have a garage


----------



## Willdatsun (Aug 7, 2004)

mine's 3rd party only, so please dont come and nick it  please nick the Dodge, hate that car anyway. 

£525 fully comp sounds pretty good! Paul, you're getting ripped off!


----------



## Livelee (May 11, 2003)

Me: 25 - 5 yrs ncd
Her: 23 - 0 yrs ncd (had licence 6months)
Car: R33 gtr
Parked: main road
Alarm: Cat 1
Insurance: Full comp (protected)

Elephant.co.uk : £850


----------

